# Service through the roof



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Your local utility company (the one that will be connecting the service) should be able to provide the information you are looking for.
They will even provide the information with pictures.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

It's funny you say that. There is a national wide shortage of meter sockets (like a month+ wait) and I was able to find one with horn bypass but neither electrical inspector or the utility company know what that is and therfore told me not to install it


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kolyan2k said:


> It's funny you say that. There is a national wide shortage of meter sockets (like a month+ wait) and I was able to find one with horn bypass but neither electrical inspector or the utility company know what that is and therfore told me not to install it


Yeah, I wasted three hours of my life looking for a common (not so common) single phase meter socket last week. I eventually found a supplier who had two that had been robbed for parts so we built one out of two. Then I paid 50% higher than it was before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As for meter sockets, have you tried looking in less than normal places?

Amazon, Walmart, eBay?


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As for meter sockets, have you tried looking in less than normal places?
> 
> Amazon, Walmart, eBay?


Yes. We are required to put level bypass on common area. But everything that I find online either has horn bypass or no bypass at all. But that's different service. The one that goes through the roof is a single meter, those are in stock. It's just I've only done this once and very long time ago. Don't want to do the job twice if there are some specific requirements. Ps I already emailed service engineer for that town....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You ask alot in one question. Here is the best I can do




> 230.24 Clearances. Overhead service conductors shall not be
> readily accessible and shall comply with 230.24(A) through (E)
> for services not over 1000 volts, nominal.
> (A) Above Roofs. Conductors shall have a vertical clearance
> ...


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Is this for a residential or commercial service? Some building departments have guidelines above minimum requirements of the NEC.
Most Cities will give you information and sometimes sketches of how they want things.
There are all kinds of variable such as meter height, service drop height and so on.
That's why you need to wait for engineer before you start.
I'm not sure what the max height a service mast can be above the roofline but I do know you can't have any couplings above the roofline.

Here is a diagram for a residential service. It's just an example for members that might want to comment on.
It looks code compliant for a surface mounted panel but it might not be acceptable in your area.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks. Sent email to engineer, no reply......


----------



## Norske (Aug 23, 2020)

I just purchased a dozen meters on eBay a few weeks ago. Was going to send a link, but all of the sellers are out of stock. There does seem to now be at least a low stock of meter bases.

Most utilities from what I can tell are now requiring lever bypass meters and don't allow horn bypass at all on new services. 



https://www.ameren.com/-/media/corporate-site/files/servicemanual/amerenelectricservicemanual.pdf?la=en&hash=15A64C37258838E40028B3FAD69D71BDAD573802



This is the utility for most of the area where I work.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

kolyan2k said:


> It's funny you say that. There is a national wide shortage of meter sockets (like a month+ wait) and I was able to find one with horn bypass but neither electrical inspector or the utility company know what that is and therfore told me not to install it
> [/QU
> that style has been outlawed by the poco here for years


----------

